
PayPal customers will crowdfund at their own risk starting in June - jackgavigan
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/7/11616932/paypal-customers-will-crowdfund-at-their-own-risk-starting-in-june
======
andrewclunn
Wait, so in the meantime it is? I had always assumed crowdfunded projects had
a fairly clear buyer beware aspect to them.

